# Angeln / Urlaub in Kenia.....



## Sebi (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute.

Ich fliege zu 90% nach Kenia (Mombasa) für 2 Wochen. 
Bräuchte nun Tips/Erfahrungen/Berichte von Euch......|bla: 
Habe auch schon das Forum dursucht und konnte ältere Treads 
finden, bräuchte aber mehr Tips.........

Halt einmal was die Angelei in Kenia beantrift

und 

Urlaub allgemein.


Muss dazu sagen ich bin ein kleiner "Schiesser" was den Urlaub in "Gefährlichen" Länder beantrift.... Nicht um mich, um meine Freundinn halt #d 

Wir waren jetzt schon unteranderm ein paar mal in Ägypten und auf Cuba......
Naja in Ägypten war es schon manchmal ein bischen komisch mit den Leuten
und halt die Nervigen Händler die nicht aufgeben können.....

In Kenia gibt es ja die "Beach Boys" die ganz schön krass sein können?!?!?! 

Dieses Jahr würde vom Geld nur Ägypten oder Kenia in Frage kommen....

Was würdet Ihr raten?? Bzgl. Angeln und Urlaub?????;+ 

Wo würdet Ihr lieber hin fahren??? Ägypten (rotes meer) oder Kenia (Ind. Ozean) ?????ß

Wäre Dankbar für jeden Tip 

MFG


----------



## Sailfisch (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln / Urlaub in Kenia.....*

Hallo Sebi,
nach meinen Recherchen würde ich Kenia aus angeltechnischen Gründen auf jeden Fall vorziehen. Malindi ist das Big Game Domizil. Du solltest aber die Preise berücksichtigen die bei solchen Ausfahrten anfallen. Die Fischerei in Kenia ist aber wirklich noch sehr gut, man liest fast ausschließlich zufriedenen Bericht. Bzgl. Ägypten habe ich auch schon anderes gelesen. 
Neben den von Dir erwähnten Zielen würde ich aber auch mal über die Westküste von Mexiko nachdenken. War selbst zum Fischen in Acapulco. Einen Bericht findest Du hier .
Die Preise fürs Fischen sind unschlagbar, dafür ist die Anreise etwas teurer. Ich kann es aber nur empfehlen.


----------



## Sockeye (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln / Urlaub in Kenia.....*

Hmm, schwer da einen Tipp abzugeben.

Es kommt darauf an, wie Du/Ihr drauf seid. Wenn ihr bspw. in Ägypten nach Hurgada geflogen seid und das Ressort kaum verlassen habt, (ausser einmal durch den Touribazar) dann ist es relativ egal wo Du hinfährst; Haupsache das Wetter ist gut, die Poolanlage i.O. und das Hotel trifft deine Erwartungen.

Das Land, indem das Ressort liegt ist dann doch völlig egal. Vom Land, der Kultur und den Menschen bekommst Du da sowiso nichst mit, ausser das was pauschal im Hotel als "Ausflüge" dazugebucht werden kann.

Ich würde da nach Preis/Leistung entscheiden.

Falls Du aber wirklich Interesse an den Ländern haben solltest und das jeweilige Land bereisen möchtest, kann ich Dir gerne Tipps geben, ich habe jahrelang in Ägypten und Ostafrika gelebt.

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## wodibo (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln / Urlaub in Kenia.....*

Vom preislichen her könntest Du Dir auch Sri Lanka und Thailand unter die Lupe nehmen (keine Angst, die nächste Welle kommt satistisch erst wieder in 800 Jahren).
Du hast da zwar auch die Beach Boys aber die brauchst Du auch wenn Du auf eigene Faust (Angeln/ Reisen) willst. Such dir einen aus, nachdem Du mit mehreren gesprochen hast. Danach quatscht Dich kein anderer mehr an. Er sollte Dir auf alle Fälle angeln im Fluß und Meer (schleppen) vermitteln können. Handeln ist immer Pflicht! :m


----------



## Flatfischer (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln / Urlaub in Kenia.....*

Zwei Fragen zur Entscheidungsfindung: Wann möchtest Du fahren und was möchtest Du fangen?
Aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen wohl eher nicht im Sommer nach Ägypten. In Kenia solltest Du die Regenzeiten beachten. Wenn Du auf eventuell auf Marlin fischen möchtest, ist Ägypten das falsche Ziel. Vom Angeln her würde ich klar zu Kenia raten. Die Big-Game-Zentren Malindi und Shimoni sind im Vergleich auch noch relativ preisgünstig. Wenn man sich richtig verhält (Ressort nicht im Dunkeln verlassen, keine Wertsachen bei Strandspaziergängen tragen), ist Kenia auch nicht gefährlich. Man muss sich allerdings daran gewöhnen, dass die Hotels streng bewacht werden. Das ist nun mal dritte Welt.
Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Sebi (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln / Urlaub in Kenia.....*

Danke, danke Leute für die Zahlreichen Tips!


@Sailfisch Klaro hätte ich sowieso mehr Lust nach Mexico und nach deinem Bericht her sind die Preise da echt mal OK und dein Bericht war echt Super.
Nur leider kommt es von der Anreise her nicht in Frage also Preismässig. Aber ich denke das setzen wir uns als nächstes Ziel.


@Sockeye Da haste recht man bekommt echt nicht viel mit innerhalb des Ressorts bzw. das was man auf origanisierten Ausflügen mitbekommt......
Klaro möchte gerne durch die Länder ziehen aber nicht mit meiner Freundinn 
im Schlepptau #d 

@wodibo Das meinte eine bekannte von mir (aussem örtigen Reisebüro auch gestern)......Wir sind am überlegen.......;+ 


@Flatfischer Das sind gute Entscheidungsfragen, doch ist es mir eigentlich egal was für Fische....... Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt auf Sailfish sein, bin schon mit einem Baracudda zufrieden |supergri (Wäre erst mein 2. Hochseeangeltrip)
Joar und in Ägypten waren wir immer um dieses Zeit ist schön wenn es Heiß ist  Ist kein Prob. für uns . Achso und wir wollen jetzt weg also sprich ca. Mitte Juli jetzt........Bewachungen sind kein Problem, war in Ägypten auch immer, war ein gutes Gefühl irgendwie......Auf Cuba war nur das Hotel bewacht der Strand nicht (Der ist für jeden Zugänglich gewesen war schon manchmal Nervig mit den Einheimischen....)#d 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Unser Ägypten Angebot (das was in Frage gekommen wäre, was wir kennen) ist jetzt auch weg bzw. nur noch zu haben für einen Dicken Aufpreis.....
Somit denke ich das es Kenia wird......Ist zwar kein Palast (das Hotel) wie in Ägypten aber der Preis ist i.O. für 14 Tage inkl. VollPansion direkt am Meer 
für Last Minute Preis 570€.......?!



Wisst Ihr den ob die Strände öffentlich sind (also die vom Hotel aus) oder ob die nicht zugänglich sind für Einheimische???? In Kenia??


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln / Urlaub in Kenia.....*



			
				Sebi schrieb:
			
		

> Wisst Ihr den ob die Strände öffentlich sind (also die vom Hotel aus) oder ob die nicht zugänglich sind für Einheimische???? In Kenia??



Das wird wohl vom Hotel abhängen in dem Ihr unterkommt. Da wirst Du im Reisebüro respektive Katalog eine Antwort finden!


----------



## Flatfischer (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln / Urlaub in Kenia.....*

Als ich vor einigen Jahren in Kenia war, waren die Strände auch für Einheimische frei zugänglich. Wenn Du nach Kenia fährst, solltest Du nachforschen, ob Du vom Hotel bei Ebbe zur Riffkante laufen kannst. Wenn ja, nimm unbedingt eine schwere Spinnrute mit geflochtener Schnur mit! Ich ärgere mich heute noch, dass ich keine Angel mit hatte. Bei meinem Hotel (zwischen Mombasa und Malindi) hätte man bei Ebbe wunderbar am Riff fischen können, da die Riffkante nur einen Kilometer entfernt war. Da kannst Du dich mit Trevallys anlegen; die aus meiner Sicht kampfstärksten Fische überhaupt. 
Flatfischer


----------



## Sail31 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln / Urlaub in Kenia.....*

Der Strand selber ist z.B in Malindi frei zugänglich. Zwischen dem Strand und den Hotels ist aber in der Regel der abgesperrte und bewachte mit Liegen versehene Bereich an dem mann nicht belästigt wird. Falls du keine schwerttragenden Fische fangen willst, besteht die Möglichkeit hinter dem Riff mit kleineren Booten zu schleppen. ( Rapala magnum rot/weiß; 20lbs ).
Wenn du kein eigenes Gerät hast, oder mitnehmen willst, hat u.a. Kingfisher in Malindi ein kleineres Boot. ( "Malachite" vor 2 Jahren ca. 150€ für 6 Stunden )
Fische : Barracuda, Gelbflossenthune. Ansonsten mutig am Strand versuchen von den Boys z.B ein Glasbodenboot für ca 50€ mieten.


----------



## Sebi (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln / Urlaub in Kenia.....*

Danke noch mal Alle für die Tips und Berichte. 


Jetzt ist es offiziell, haben heute 14 Tage KENIA gebucht #6 

Bin mal gespannt :g  Werde eure Tips beachten und soweit möglich ausführen  

Am 10.Juli geht es los, melde mich dann evtl. von da aus nach einem Trip, ansonsten kommt ein Bericht nachem Urlaub + Bilder.....


Also dann Allen einen Schönen Urlaub schon mal vorweg 


Bis Dann Sebi


PS: Sollte dem einen oder anderem noch was einfallen, bitte posten bin wie gesagt ja noch bis zum 10. Juli hier  


Ciao Ciao|wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln / Urlaub in Kenia.....*



			
				Sebi schrieb:
			
		

> Am 10.Juli geht es los, melde mich dann evtl. von da aus nach einem Trip, ansonsten kommt ein Bericht nachem Urlaub + Bilder.....



Wehe nicht! Ansonsten wirst Du zwangs exboardiert!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## ossis angelladen (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln / Urlaub in Kenia.....*

war mehrfach in kenia zum hochseefischen. nördlich von mombasa gibt es eine reihe schöner hotels, mit einem gemeinsamen strand. die strandboys stürzen sich natürlich auf frischfleisch und versuchen schnitzereien relativ teuer zu verkaufen, sind ansonsten in der regel harmlos. schlepperangebote zum hochseefischen, asfaris etc. würde ich nicht in anspruch nehmen. fischerei vom strand aus is nich, wegen des vorgelagerten riffs.
der absolute topname beim hochseefischen ist rodwell. die boote liegen an der mündung des mtwapa creeks. john, der senior oder sohn kenneth bemühen sich nach kräften, meist mit gutem erfolg.
möchtest du viel action (sail, kingfish, dorados usw.) gib signal an der küste zu bleiben, wo außerdem auch mal ein black marlin drin ist. 
direktion far out - bedeutet serious strikes von sail und stripies.
ich hatte an einem tag auf 30/50 er gerät einen black marlin von 88kg vom kanu.
die wettertabellen solltest du in jedem falll beachten. (ziemlicher wellengang april bis juli) -was die boote und fische jedoch meist nicht abhält.


----------

